# Trying to reply to a message but it is not showing my reply?



## ChowDownBob (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello,

I had a message from princess Fiona and have tried to reply several times but my reply is not appearing underneath the message.

I've sent three replies but none of them are showing up.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 18, 2015)

You may not have enough posts to send a private message yet?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't think so, RB.

Are you using a tablet or phone with the DC app?  There's a little arrow up at the top of the screen with a dropdown that you can tap, it says Inbox, or Sent Messages.  Tap on Sent.  It should show your sent messages.  Otherwise, your messages don't show up under the original message.

If you like, I'll send you a message and you can respond.  We'll troubleshoot.


----------



## ChowDownBob (Sep 18, 2015)

Ah ha - I've found them - sorry, it works differently here. Normally the messages link together to make a conversation and when you reply it goes underneath, but the ones here go in a different folder and you have to select it - Sent.

To be honest it doesn't make sense to me like that - can it be changed so the messages link together and show as a conversation like at the other forums?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2015)

I think if you use the app, that's the way it is.  Our IT, Janet H, might be able to help you more.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not using the app, and can see whole conversations linked together in order without hitting on 'sent'.

Come to think of it, once in a while a reply will go to a separate folder, but it's easy to tell it's from the same conversation.  I never thought too much about it, just figured that's the way it worked.


----------

